
Turkish Journalist Sentenced to Prison Over Paradise Papers’ Investigation - ccnafr
https://www.icij.org/investigations/paradise-papers/turkish-journalist-sentenced-to-prison-over-paradise-papers-investigation/
======
yostrovs
I was impressed by the concern Turkey had about the journalist Khashoggi.
Obviously some journalists are more journalistic than others.

~~~
pasbesoin
Don't mistake political opportunism for ethics or moral fiber. Speaking
generally -- not just of this instance.

~~~
yostrovs
I was sarcastic.

